# From where I can buy cheap tickets



## Mikecowell (Jul 28, 2016)

From where I can buy a cheap ticket for the Les Miserables Musical show at west end London. I found boxofficetheatre has less price for Les Miserables Musical. Is this cheapest price?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try the official website - http://www.lesmis.com/uk/tickets/booking-information/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mikecowell said:


> From where I can buy a cheap ticket for the Les Miserables Musical show at west end London. I found boxofficetheatre has less price for Les Miserables Musical. Is this cheapest price?


Adding your neck off the woods would be helpful also.


----------

